# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Stratco Covered Patio cost

## cam_jim

I guess this is another how long is a piece of string question but..... 
Was thinking about getting a covered patio/pergola added to the house. Something like a Stratco Outback flat roof. Approx 32sqm (5.2 x 5.6). Fixed to house on 2 sides. Would like to spend under $10,000.00 all up cost (including materials, builder, permits etc.). The trouble is I really have no idea of the prices for these things. I know I could go to Stratco or a builder and get a quote but I really don't want to waste their time quoting and drawing up plans if something like this is going to be $20,000+ or more. I have searched the internet but still none the wiser. Is there some general rule of thumb - say $300 per sqm +/- 20% or something that I could use to very roughly guestimate the cost?  Hipages talks about installation cost of '$185 per m2 for a flat roof pergola' which would leave only about $4000 for materials and permits. So maybe I am only dreaming with a $10000 budget.
Are there any readers on this forum that have had a covered pergola built and would like to share their costs? Any size/type. Doesn't matter. Just so I can get a very rough idea of what I might be up for.
TIA  
Oh by the way the answer to the question "how long is a piece of string?" is twice the length of the distance from one end to the middle.

----------


## Bart1080

Hi Cam....go and get a quote or a few quotes.  
Its not wasting anyone's time and you will get a far accurate costing than here  :Smilie:  
Its the first place to start and then you can work out whats feasible within your budget.
If you were building it all yourself, you would definitely come in under budget however paying for someone to do it is likely to be anywhere between  15k to 25k....but so many unknown variables here.....did I mention getting a quote is a good starting point!  :Smilie:  
Options are many but the quoting process will cover some of the following:
- flat roof or pitched
- what type of roofing on the patio - tin, laser light, shade cloth, open with maybe vines growing over the top etc etc 
- is it lined underneath, just standard exposed colorbond, double sided colorbond (so you get a nice color underneath) or can you use a product that has colorbond tin, styro foam and lining all in the one for your design (stratco I believe offer this product....but could add to the overall cost of the project)
- attached or not attached with the latter in some councils simpler from a permit view point as if its attached to the house, some councils require a town planning permit in addition to the building permit which could also push out the permitting process 12+ weeks in some areas
- Metal post, wood posts
- have you currently got a metal or wood fascia
- may have to have additional support, brackets in the roof for an attached patio etc etc
- tiled or metal roof on the house
- access to the construction area
- any excavations required to level out to prepare for construction access 
- consider forward planning:
    - while you have the excavator (if you need one that is) for and further excavations for paving, concreting, deck, crushed rock product after the pergola is finished,  retailing wall
    - power for lighting, overhead fan post construction

----------


## cam_jim

Thanks for the reply Bart1080. No other replies so I guess I will bite the bullet, take your advice and get a quote. Coming up to Xmas break so might have to leave it until New Year.

----------


## METRIX

Get Stratco to quote, I found them to be very cost competitive. 
You're not wasting their time, they have a design service, it's all computer based and only takes a matter of a few keystrokes and the rest is generated by the software.

----------


## David.Elliott

Here in the West i have found Stratco to somewhat less than competitive. Seems to be a widespread WA problem...

----------


## cam_jim

For future reference for others in similar situation as myself wanting a rough idea of costs. 
Eventually got two quotes. Just a flat roof pergola, nothing fancy. Approx 30sqm., gutter connected to existing downpipe, attached to house on two sides son only two posts required. Council permits etc. included. Both quotes within a couple of hundred of each other. All up approx $13,000 - $435/sqm.

----------


## bluehorse

Ouch.  $400 sqm for insulated panel.  That puts my plans for a little awning patio 4m x 3.5m in at around $5000.   I'll see what I can come up with with using the hardwood posts/beam I've squirrelled away and I'll buy some treated pine structurals, colorbond, cement sheet ceiling.

----------


## joynz

Wishing I hadn’t pulled down my carport now…

----------


## Gooner

Tell em' they're dreamin'

----------


## Bart1080

> Just a flat roof pergola, nothing fancy. Approx 30sqm., gutter connected to existing downpipe, attached to house on two sides son only two posts required. . All up approx $13,000 - $435/sqm.

  ...Wasnt too far out in my min estimate (15k) with little info  :Smilie:  
If you were up to having a go at building it yourself or parts of it, you could easily cut the project cost by 50%. but at 3k over budget for a hands free completed job and years of use, you simply need to weigh up the pro's/cons.

----------


## cam_jim

> ...Wasnt too far out in my min estimate (15k) with little info  
> If you were up to having a go at building it yourself or parts of it, you could easily cut the project cost by 50%....

  You are correct. I reckon I could have built it myself for less than $8000.00. I have built stand alone covered patios before but never attached to a house so not too confident in doing it correctly. Also to do it properly/legally you have to get drawings made up and council permits and all the other associated stuff so I decided to just let someone else deal with the lot. May not be built until April - May though.

----------


## PiL

I have been looking at costings too, as has a mate of mine. 
36sqm colorbond carport, 20k average amongst 4 different builders. That didnt include concrete or council.

----------


## Jon

In early 2019 we installed an angled flyover Sratco Outback Verandah with 100mm Cooldeck roof panels.  13m long, 3.5m wide on the narrow end and 5.7 wide on the long end so around 60m2 all up.
$22.5k supply only, they said it would be half that again to install it. So I got my owner builder ticket and installed it myself which was stressful at the time and took me a bit over 3 months mainly working on weekends around kids sport and other family commitments but worth the effort.
It replaced an older smaller one.  Attached are a few photos, we are super happy with it.  The deck set us back another $22k but we got that installed, that would have taken me too long.   
Also tossed in a picture of my BBQ area just çause I can.

----------


## Redfin

Typical Lab, waiting for the food  
lk

----------


## cam_jim

Looks nice  :2thumbsup: . You did a good job.

----------


## Jon

> Looks nice . You did a good job.

  Thanks

----------


## milehigheric

Some current pricing if it helps. 7 x 9m 8.8k supply only not including posts. Quote is up $800 from an identical quote in November…about 60% inflation annualised ha.

----------

